# Tivo Mini - high frequecncy noice (buzz/hum)



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm trying to determine if this is normal or if there is an issue with my new Tivo Mini.... Just got a new Mini for XMas and its pretty awesome. However, it produces a high pitch frequency (buzz / hum). It's not super loud, but can be heard as far away as 15 feet. This is for the bedroom and its pretty annoying. I was hoping my wife wouldn't hear it, but she already has....

I did read on this forum that Moca can cause this, but I disconnected the coxial cable as a test and it did not change anything.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine is silent. A noise like that would drive me nuts. I'm very sensative to hums/buzzes.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It shouldn't make any noise at all.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's not normal, but some folks have mentioned it before. It's not just you.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it coming from the unit itself or from the speakers of your sound system?


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

JimPa said:


> Is it coming from the unit itself or from the speakers of your sound system?


No sound system and with the TV off, the noise still occurs. Like I said, not too loud, but can be heard from about 10 to 15 feet away if the room is quiet.

Will probably contact Tivo support this week.


----------



## JimPa (Oct 25, 2006)

csell said:


> No sound system and with the TV off, the noise still occurs. Like I said, not too loud, but can be heard from about 10 to 15 feet away if the room is quiet.
> 
> Will probably contact Tivo support this week.


About the only thing that could be is transformer hum. Check the power supply brick and see if its vibrating against something.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

One of mine makes a whining noise as well. Not nearly as loud as OP as I only hear it when I'm close to the unit and everything else is turned off. I'm well outside TiVo's stingy warranty period, so there's nothing for me to do but ride it out.


----------



## Logic129 (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it plugged directly to the wall?


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Logic129 said:


> Is it plugged directly to the wall?


It is plugged directly into the wall. But as a test, I then tried plugging it into a power strip. No difference, still hear the buzz. HOWEVER, while doing this, I did discover something. Not only is there a buzz coming from the actual Tivo Mini, but there is a similar buzz coming from the power cord where it plugs into the outlet.... I contacted Tivo support and told them everything and they are starting off by sending me a new power cord in the hopes that might be the problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All my Minis make this noise but only when MoCA is in use.(nothing from the power cord/PS though) Fortunately you can only hear it when very close to the Mini so it doesn't cause me any issues. Since all my Minis use MoCA.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I havne't noticed any noise on mine. And I'm usually the type to notice such things.


----------



## MobileJeremy (Jan 13, 2015)

I am also hearing a buzz from the unit. Even when the volume is all the way down I can hear a noise from the mini. I will check the cord tonight. I just got mine 2 weeks ago.

I am not using MoCo but Ethernet directly connected back to a switch.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Just as an update in case anyone is following this as they are having the same issue. Support sent me a replacement power cord, but when it arrived I discovered they sent the wrong one (it was for the Roamio instead). So they are resending the correct one and I'm still waiting on that. Will update once I receive it.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

Final update - I finally received the new power adapter and that fixed it. No more noise from the device and no noise from where it plugs into the wall... So if anyone else is having a high pitched noise from their Tivo Mini, it might be as simple as the power adapter. A good check would be to see if the noise is also coming from where it plugs into the wall...
\


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

csell said:


> Final update - I finally received the new power adapter and that fixed it. No more noise from the device and no noise from where it plugs into the wall... So if anyone else is having a high pitched noise from their Tivo Mini, it might be as simple as the power adapter. A good check would be to see if the noise is also coming from where it plugs into the wall...
> \


Do you get the adapter on your own or did TiVo send it to you? I suppose I could swap my downstairs and upstairs Mini adapters to see what happens.


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Do you get the adapter on your own or did TiVo send it to you? I suppose I could swap my downstairs and upstairs Mini adapters to see what happens.


I contacted Tivo support and explained the problem and they suggested first trying a new power adapter, which they sent me for free. If you have a 2nd Tivo, I would suggest swapping it and seeing if the noise goes away. If so, I'm sure support will send you a new one. Support has always been helpful to me in the past.


----------

